# WTF JUST HAPPENED



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

So i come home from work and i turn on my piraya tank.. and go play some cod4... out of the corner of my eye i see the piraya in question chasing the largest piraya around the tank! So I pause and watch and man did they go at it... They were circling each other all over the tank like a p would in a feeding frenzy.. Then all of a sudden the bigger one flicked its body really hard and they both separated...

Now my piraya has a white triangular bubble on his eye it looks fucked... I think its his eyelid coating but i hope to God that im wrong and he can recover...

heres the vid guys PLZ ADVISE!!!






EDIT: Its working now


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey Trigga , im no Expert on Piraya but perhaps until someone who knows whats going on comes online , Maybe you should quarentine that Fish.

are you 100% that the white bubble is the result of a skirmish ??
btw the behaviour is perfectly normal , trying to establish dominance in the tank ..
Keep an eye on them though.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2009)

Oh thats to bad Trigga









Your fish has a Corneal Ulcer. Fish dont have eyelids they have a clear membrane that covers the eye like the rest of us and our pets. This can easily get scraped, scratched or cut and and ulcer or triangular bubble will form on the eye. You need to be careful because this ulcer can now lead to secondary bacterial infections and/or pop or be absorbed by the fish causing an ugly looking scarred eye.

You can get an antibiotic but it usually has to be applied right to the affected eye, and I doubt you will be catching him daily to apply it







So really all you can do is prevent a bacterial infection from occuring and hope that it heals well on its own with very little scarring. I would use Pimafix and Melafix just dont use any salt.

I hope it heals well.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Thanks K









I divided him and will keep him divided until he heals up... how long you think it'll take to heal without antibiotics?


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2009)

These ulcers heal pretty quickly with the Melafix. You should see alot of improvement within 4-5 days. Just make sure there is nothing for him to bump his eye into like fake plants or driftwood in his divided area.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

done thanks again K ill keep you guys updated.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm curious as to why no salt though?

Thanks


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Then a little pepper to make some soup?
J/k 
Good luck with that Trigg...I had something like that..I didn't realize it was whats stated above though.
I used Melafix and salt for about a week and it got better.
Oh I also removed the rocks I had in the middle of the tank as I believe they were what caused the damage.


----------



## jacks (Aug 6, 2007)

you got the info you needed, just wanted to say, "nice looking fish."

and really active, dont like the substrate though


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2009)

AKSkirmish said:


> I'm curious as to why no salt though?
> 
> Thanks


AK, from what I remember salt can actually cause an ulcerated eye to pop. I believe because it can make the hole in the membrane larger , thats why it is best not to use it in this case. I could be wrong.... it wouldnt be the first time


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

ksls said:


> I'm curious as to why no salt though?
> 
> Thanks


AK, from what I remember salt can actually cause an ulcerated eye to pop. I believe because it can make the hole in the membrane larger , thats why it is best not to use it in this case. I could be wrong.... it wouldnt be the first time








[/quote]

I was curious-
Appreciate response.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

jacks said:


> you got the info you needed, just wanted to say, "nice looking fish."
> 
> and really active, dont like the substrate though


Haha I agree it's not my favourite substrate.. It looked better in the bag.. I'm not going to bother changing it though since I'm upgrading soon.

As for an update his eye is pretty much completely healed... There is a tiny bit of white on his eye but nowhere near as bad. I'm going to keep him seperated though until it's completely gone... He's fattened up too, hopefully will be able to hold his own.

The wierd thing here is the largest piraya is on the other part of the divided tank with the other three smaller piraya and he is giving them no trouble at all. Maybe because the one he injured was the biggest threat to his dominance..


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

I had one of my reds damage it's eye like that. One of the other fish bit it right in front of me. It healed up like new in a few weeks.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Yeah turned on the lights this morning and it's fully healed up.. Gonna do a water change and put him back with the pack.. Thanks guys for your help especially k cause my first instinct was to add salt which probably would have made it worse


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2009)

Glad to hear he is all better


----------

